# My new Warhound



## leinad-yor (Apr 14, 2008)

I started this in another place and thought I would bring it here for all to enjoy. I got some plastic signing and wanted to something with it. I spend a few days pondering about it and with some encouragement I decided to build a new Warhound Titan, the first one I made from cardboard and it was my first scratch build. I am still very proud of it, but there was so much more I could have done with it. Well now is my chance and this is what I've gotten done so far...
































I primed the mostly complete parts so I could see the imperfections and gaps that need filling better.
I plan to keep a sort of photo journal of my progression from each night that I work on it. I believe that I should have it done within a week or two, as long as normal life doesn't butt in too much :grin:
I hope you enjoy and all criticism is welcome.

Leinad Yor


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

If you wanna get ahead get a hat...........:grin:


Sorry, seriously thats looking very good so far, do you intend to do interior cockpit detail?

Another question, 
im on the cusp of doing a Titan myself and have been looking at a few peoples projects. Now the normal way seems to be working from the feet up, this being your second Warhound i was wondering why you were working from the head down?

Is it a change from your first one or just the way you do it?


Looking forward to seeing more of your building log.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

This one I am defintly going to be watching. Really liking the look of it so far.


----------



## leinad-yor (Apr 14, 2008)

The first titan I did I started on the head and body because I wanted to see how cool it was going to look. The feet are very tedious to build and if I had the body done then I would have more reason to get up and walking.

I plan to do an interior for the whole thing, I really want one from FW but there isn't a very good chance of that happening. So I want to build a really nice one that I can be proud to show off to anyone. I'm just not sure sure if I will put in a crew right away or wait and try to sculpt my own.


----------



## leinad-yor (Apr 14, 2008)

Todays update...
A few shots of the main body and interior so far.


----------



## Firenze (Feb 16, 2008)

You bothered with the interior on a scrath build? Meh I didnt but all the same looks real good and is coming on well. Keep it up. My railguns will kill the b******! :laugh:


----------



## kron (Apr 21, 2008)

looks great ive had the honour of seeing a forge world one and i gotta say yours is on the money!


----------



## leinad-yor (Apr 14, 2008)

Thank you all for the kind words.
I chose to redo part of the interior so I didn't get as much done tonight as I had hoped I would, but I think that it looks a lot better now.

Firenze, I'm doing the interior because I really want this to be good and it will put my skills to the test. I want to enjoy building it as much as having others drool over it.

Here is some more eye candy...













































Hopefully I'll get some more done tomorrow.


----------



## leinad-yor (Apr 14, 2008)

Some fresh updates, hope you like...


----------



## TheCoshMan (Apr 25, 2008)

WOW!!!

this truly is look awsome.

its funny though how your starting with the head and working down, but i surpose it lets you gets things in scale more.

If was going to scratch build one though, i would try to make a three at the same time. then make a load of diferant arm weapons that you can swap over.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

That is amazing. I love modeling and painting but I just don't see myself doing that much work so I have to hand it to your for that. Rep for being industrious.


----------



## leinad-yor (Apr 14, 2008)

It's been a few days, life sometimes gets in the way of creation. I want to thank everyone for their kind words, so thank you.

Here is a small update. I decided to get the main body completed before I do the rest of the interior, and I got a little more done tonight.














































Wraith I've seen the work that you do and I wish I was only half that good at painting.


----------



## Lord Commander Erus (May 1, 2008)

Very nice. I rather like your work here, though I may have missed the purpose for the multiple colors (red, white, and blue) in the construction?


----------



## leinad-yor (Apr 14, 2008)

Evening all, nothing new for a few days I've been busy. I got to get some more done last night and have new pics.

Erus, the multi color is just a side effect of where I got the plastic. This first picture is of my son next to one of the signs that I'm getting the plastic from and this should explain the different colors.









These are updates of where I am now...



























I hope to get a lot more done this weekend if I can be left alone for long enough.


----------



## leinad-yor (Apr 14, 2008)

Sorry for nothing new here lately but my wife has me putting together her dark elves that I bought for her as an early mothers day gift. I hope to be back to work soon and I did pick up more of the materials that I needed like some PVC pipe and pipe fittings to use as joints. I am also redesigning the feet from the template that I used for the first one.

This is some of her work...
















The picture quality is a little poor but I need her to do a few of my minis to see how they look.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

wow:shok:

are you using the pictures from forge world for it? cause this is spot on stuff. Good Job


----------



## leinad-yor (Apr 14, 2008)

Yeah, I'm using any pics that I can find for details and such but the main thing I'm using is the downloadable assembly instructions from FW.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

That's brilliant, man. How did you know what size to make things with just pictures to go by?


----------



## leinad-yor (Apr 14, 2008)

I have some templates that I got online and made one using those and I just wanted to make a better one.


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

awe inspiring. :victory:


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

very nice,


----------



## leinad-yor (Apr 14, 2008)

It has been too long since I did anything here so I thought that I would let you all know that I'm back on the job and will post more soon.


----------



## delta555 (May 27, 2008)

that is awsome once your done could you post some o the measurements


----------



## general (Feb 1, 2008)

I've been watching this with interest. Looking good!



delta555 said:


> that is awsome once your done could you post some o the measurements


delta555, I have a pdf of some templates (from dane of war). You can just print them onto A4 paper. I haven't been able to try yet, but they look good. PM me and I'll send you a copy.


----------



## Lord Khorne (May 6, 2008)

Make 10,000 of them and sell em for $50 bucks less than FW. You WILL make a fortune!!!
I am gonna make one out of plasticard one day. Maybe on the holidays...


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

looking good


----------



## Deprived_angels (Feb 13, 2008)

thats mad man nice work u gotta sell the on ebay as scratch built warhound titan, but less the FW price make a fourtune XD, cant wait to see the final results


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Amazing work, i could never stick at such a project.:shok:


----------



## da big boss (May 1, 2008)

how much plastic/plasticard do u need


----------



## leinad-yor (Apr 14, 2008)

It depends on where you get it. I am using some plastic signing that I got from work, if you were to buy sheets of plastic I would suggest getting more than you think that you need. If you can get plasticard locally then buy enough to get you started and then get more.

Here is a link to a thread that has the same templates that I use.
Titan templates
These will give you a pretty good idea of how much plastic you will need.


----------



## leinad-yor (Apr 14, 2008)

Well, I finally got some more done on my titan. I decided to spend some time on the weapons and got one of 2 vulcan heavy bolters done and got some paint on it to show the details. I want to make two of each weapon so I can equip it any way I want and have less to do when I make a second one.

Unpainted...

























Painted...

























I don't know if I want to keep the blue or go with the standard gore red that I use for the rest of my army. When I get the other mega bolter done I'll paint it red and post both together and see what you guys & gals think.


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

looks awesome bud nice work, i do think it will be better in red, but then im a big fan of red.


----------



## Lord Khorne (May 6, 2008)

I think Red on titans looks awesome! But then again if you make em red you cann't paint blood stains....


----------



## leinad-yor (Apr 14, 2008)

I hate to say this, but it looks like there will be no updates to this for a little while. My computer at home is on the fritz so I can no longer use to upload pics. This does mean that I will be spending more time on models and less time playing on the net. I will try to see if I can upload from my comp at work, but they're pretty anal here so I'll just have to see.

Leinad


----------



## Octavian (Jun 5, 2008)

:shok: Wow, thats just the only way for me to describe it, this is some A+ scratch building, cant wait to see some more updates!


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

You can sell that off as a FW one, I doubt many could tell the difference when its painted. That is just simply awesome, and I have no idea how you get things done so fast.

+Rep for being industrious, determined and resourceful.


----------



## leinad-yor (Apr 14, 2008)

WOW, I've been away from this for while.

I finally got back to this project after a rather long wait, I actually got tired of wasting plastic trying to figure out how I wanted to make the feet. I sat down with some cardboard and went at it and found myself quite happy with the results. I will be redoing this in plastic and continuing on from there.

I put a mini in for scale.

I think this guy needs a fresh pair of under-roo's...


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

I must say That is one impressive free hand Titan!

Slightly jealous, I really want one but the wife wont let me purchase something like that 

Looking forward to seeing further progress!

CHeers,

CHaosftw


----------



## leinad-yor (Apr 14, 2008)

Mine is based off of a set of templates you can find online, if you check the modeling section someone posted them as a zip file (I think). Get some sheets of thick poster board and have at it, it just takes time and patience.

Danny


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Really nice looking titan you've got yourself here so far. Definitely looking forward to seeing future updates, I love seeing scratch built titans so I cannot wait to see how this one turns out.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Lookig forward to seeing this project move along more!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

leinad-yor said:


> WOW, I've been away from this for while.
> 
> I finally got back to this project after a rather long wait.......................


I know how you feel, mine has taken a few breaks as well.

Good to see you back on it.


----------



## leinad-yor (Apr 14, 2008)

Hey Vash, I think the last I saw was you getting the lascannons mounted on your Slaneshi titan. Have you finished that one yet? It looked really nice from the last I remember.

Danny


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

No not finished yet.

Just the main weapons to go after that tons of detail lol.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=10755

The feet look good mate.. Could you do a 'group' shot, of your bits so far?


----------



## leinad-yor (Apr 14, 2008)

Here you go Vash, pretty much where I left off last just did a little bit of painting to see how some things would look.

























I cut out the base for the first plastic foot.










I think that I may redo the top piece of the head to get a better overall look. I'm thinking the more wolf eyed look if I can get it to work.

Danny


----------



## crimson skull (Aug 3, 2008)

That is looking great so far. Can you tell me where you got those templates please as i cannot get into the link you posted earlier, me and a mate of mine built a titan but we had alot of trouble with the feet and we were'nt that happy with them and the ones you have done look alot stronger and better any help would be greatly appreciated.
This was our attempt.


----------



## leinad-yor (Apr 14, 2008)

Those are the same templates that I have, I didn't like the way the feet were either. The new feet are all me, no templates. I sat down and worked through a bunch of different styles and finally came up with something that I liked. Just out of curiosity do the toes break off from the weight of the model?

I made my first one out of cardstock and had to reinforce the bottom of the foot to keep the toes from snapping up and off of the foot.

I would try to show you but a friend traded me a Shadowsword kit for the first one I made. I kind of missed it and that is what got me back into working on this one. If I have enough materials I might try to make a full set of 4, but another friend wants to see if I'll make a Reaver for him. I'm just not sure if I want to get into building for others, does any one else do that? 

Danny


----------



## crimson skull (Aug 3, 2008)

Thats cool i'm gonna have a go at your style feet if you don't mind. No the feet were just very brittle the weight of the model wasn't much so it didn't cause any problems.
If you don't mind is there any chance you can tell me how long the toes are front and back so i can have a go please?


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

There are some* VERY * ambitious people around here!:shok: Amazing work guys.:victory:


----------



## leinad-yor (Apr 14, 2008)

I'll see if I can get a scan or picture up for reference with some measurements.

For a start;
back toe 1 1/4" long
middle front 2 5/8" long
front side 2 3/8" long
all toes are 13/16" wide and 5/8" high

Danny


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Just a friendly reminder that the posting or requesting of templates on the *public forum* is against the IP and Copyright of GW. I know no one has yet.

Outstanding work on both of your Titans! I hope that the Shadowsword kit you got was a FW one, if you you were ripped!


----------



## crimson skull (Aug 3, 2008)

Not templates just measurements and will keep in mind the rules thanks. 
Thankyou so much for those i can start on my titan now i'm so greatful.


----------



## leinad-yor (Apr 14, 2008)

Well I won't be posting up any templates, so don't worry.

I do have a few updates for you all to see though, so enjoy...

























































The plastic one looks a bit smaller, but it is actually the same size. I just think it's the color. I'm not sure if I want to finish this foot more or get the other one started, either way they'll both get done in the same amount of time. I just think I want to see it with the hydraulics, just to see it look better.

Danny


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

They're looking good! I think when the plastic one is finished with all the added details it'll look much better but it's already looking great! Brilliant work here! +rep!


----------



## crimson skull (Aug 3, 2008)

Just out of interest how are you doing the joints like the ankle or hips are you doing boxes or ball joints ?


----------



## leinad-yor (Apr 14, 2008)

Gonna try doing ball joints, just gotta do some trial and error. I've got some wooden ball knobs that I want to use. I've got a few ideas that I want to try but I'll just have to wait and see what I can pull out of my butt.

Danny


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Man, I wanna see your finished and measurements are fine, heck I might ask for measurements lol. +rep


----------



## crimson skull (Aug 3, 2008)

Well as far as ball joints go we used small plastic christmas tree decs, the only thing you have to do is scrape off the shinny coating so that super glue takes (I recomend super glue as it give you a stronger join) , then on the bottom leg joint we did a small section of 21 mm plumbers pipe (just an over flow pipe you can get at any DIY store) you only need about 1cm section, it was the same pipe we used for the knee and hip joints.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

*It would certainly be very bad, nay, wrong, were you guys to PM him and ask him for the templates. That would be bad. So don't, i repeat, don't do that.*


----------



## crimson skull (Aug 3, 2008)

No ones asked for templates just measurements i already have the templates. But thanks for the advice.


----------



## leinad-yor (Apr 14, 2008)

Don't offer up templates.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

leinad-yor said:


> If I have enough materials I might try to make a full set of 4, but another friend wants to see if I'll make a Reaver for him. I'm just not sure if I want to get into building for others, does any one else do that?
> 
> Danny


You have to be really strict on your time keeping if doing commission builds.

A couple of people have asked me to do Slaaneshi Titans for them but its not worth it.

I don't know how much you earn an hour in you real life job but usually your better off going to work than building titans when it comes to _Time_x_Money_.

If anybody wants a Questor like mine it works out like this.
Time = 100+Hours.
Real job Wage per Hour = £7.73.

Questor Titan £773 (and im not finished yet lol)

It might be easier with the flat panel Warhound and therefore more of a viable commission but I doubt it.

Personally its works out better for me to do overtime at work to buy a FW Warhound than build one.


----------



## leinad-yor (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks for the input Vash, I never really thought of putting a price tag on the stuff that I do for my minis, so I really had no idea as to how to respond to the request.

I really like building things like this and it is a real ego boost to have people want to own the things that you make. I just have no idea how to put a price on it and I'm not sure if I really want to.

Danny


----------



## leinad-yor (Apr 14, 2008)

Well I hate to double post, but since this is my thread I guess it can't hurt.

I got a bit more done over the past couple of days and though I'd put it up before I hit the sack. So here we go...

Did some detailing on the foot.

















Got started on the legs. Used a wooden ball with screw and poured liquid resin in tube to hold it in place. It worked better than I thought it would.

























Figured out the ball and socket, made the hole a bit big but will fix with green stuff.

















Built shin guard and made it so I can attach it after I get it painted.

















And this is where I'm at as of tonight.









I need to get the other foot done and start making each pair of components at the same time so I don't mess them up on accident.

C&C welcome

Danny


----------



## leinad-yor (Apr 14, 2008)

Here we go again. Got a few more updates to add in.

Took a break from the feet to get some more of the body done, and tonight I got the other foot started.

Here is the second foot next to the first...








This is where I left off on the body...








and this is where I am now...
































Enjoy, C&C welcome

Danny


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Nice work dude +rep! cant wait to see the finished work!


----------



## leinad-yor (Apr 14, 2008)

Here's a small update but an important one...
Sorry about the picture quality my camera is old, but that's OK it hides the fact that I'm not great at painting.
The Moderati








The Princeps








crew in head
























Danny


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Great stuff as always, your attention to detail pleasure to behold.

If you have not used wood before I have a suggestion.

Seal it off with a oil/chemical based varnish and wire wool after dry.
This is because the wood grain swells if water based products are used, sometimes even through undercoat.

Ignore me if you have.


----------



## leinad-yor (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks Vash I hadn't thought of that happening, I'll have to do a test and see what happens. I'll get some more done tonight I hope, a friend of mine let me borrow Gunheads and I couldn't put it down until I finished it. Kind of makes me want to do an Orky conversion, I'll have to see if a friend wants a new toy to go with his Orks.

Danny


----------



## leinad-yor (Apr 14, 2008)

Well I've got a small update for you all. I got one leg mostly done, just some small details left and it will be ready to go.

Here are the pics...








































I think the shin guard might be a bit small but I'll decide once I get it all painted and change it if I need to.

C&C welcome

Danny


----------



## leinad-yor (Apr 14, 2008)

It's alive...








































Enjoy
Danny


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Very awesome and that is some great work on it. The only thing I can see is that the head looks a bit small, that or the legs and feet look to large. Overall it looks badass and a holy terror on the battlefield.


----------



## leinad-yor (Apr 14, 2008)

I noticed that the pictures make it look really tall for some reason, it stands just under 11" and I think it will look more scaled when I get the shin guards and weapons on it.

Danny


----------



## Tycho's Elite (Dec 13, 2008)

Nice nice scratch build. I'm building one of my own titans and haveing trouble with the legs. Can i get some advice on how to built then.


----------



## lucius666 (Aug 16, 2008)

omg man thats great i love that mad props on that i like wood personally lol its easier to build with u just saw i how u want it


----------



## leinad-yor (Apr 14, 2008)

Tycho's Elite said:


> Nice nice scratch build. I'm building one of my own titans and haveing trouble with the legs. Can i get some advice on how to built then.


What are the problems that your having?

The first one that I built was made of really thick card stock and cardboard tubes, I had to add a single piece on the outside of the whole leg to add a bit of extra support. I just traced the whole leg once I had it assembled in position and glued the brace on and added some detail.

On this one I've been pouring a bit of liquid resin in where the legs attach to the joints, I don't know if I need to do this but I wanted to make sure it wouldn't pop apart.

Danny


----------



## subtlejoe (Sep 23, 2008)

WOW thats mighty impressive, wish i had the time to make one. have you decided which titan legio its going to come from? (random question i know  )


----------



## leinad-yor (Apr 14, 2008)

No, right now it is just a portion of of my Mechanicus force that goes with the rest of my superheavies and Grey Knight/Mechanicus army. Later tonight I'll get a pic of them all together to show where I'm at with them.

Danny


----------



## Tycho's Elite (Dec 13, 2008)

Thanks man that helped me out alot. I'm going to put a frame on the inside and maybe some liquid resin. How well does resin work for it?


----------



## leinad-yor (Apr 14, 2008)

Resin does a good job of making the connection a bit more solid and covers more surface area on the inside.

Here are some of the pics I mentioned previously
































and here is a pic of what I can put on the table at least most of it








Danny


----------



## leinad-yor (Apr 14, 2008)

I realized i hadn't put up any pic's of the Plasma Blastgun, so here they are...
























I like the way it turned out but I think it could be better. I'll just have to see what I can do with it.

Danny


----------



## Tycho's Elite (Dec 13, 2008)

Thats a nice army. Do you ever play apoc?


----------



## leinad-yor (Apr 14, 2008)

As often as I can. I think this is where the guard can shine the most, at 5000+ points I can annihilate anything. Most of the Apoc games that I tend to play are just high point games without super heavies but they are still a blast to play.

Danny


----------



## Tycho's Elite (Dec 13, 2008)

Normally I play apoc with lots of superheavies cause all my friends own 3 or more.


----------



## leinad-yor (Apr 14, 2008)

Well it took me long enough but the beast is finished. I got around to doing the last details and here are some pics for all to enjoy.

















And just for some size scale here he is with my Vanquisher









When he gets painted I'll finish up with this thread, but for now I'm on to my next project a few Thunderhawks and the vehicle transport versions. When I get some more plasticard I'll be sure to post up images for you guys and gals to pick apart the flaws so I can make them awesome.

Danny


----------



## shakhullain (Jul 28, 2009)

really good work man, inspiring. i wana see if i can do sumin like that. what do you use?


----------



## leinad-yor (Apr 14, 2008)

lot's of plastic and way too much patience.

Danny


----------



## Deprived_angels (Feb 13, 2008)

The end result is awesome, good work and may the Emperor bless its holy weapons  

All in All good work :good:


----------



## Franko1111 (Jun 25, 2008)

may the machine spirit bless your war machines.


----------

